# Classic/Vintage games discussion



## Desmond (May 17, 2017)

This thread is dedicated to classic and vintage games from back in the past, for some good dose of nostalgia and for newbies to learn about the roots of modern gaming.

That being said, the topics for discussion are:

- Classic games.
- Abandonware.
- Classic console games and their system emulators.
- Support for running older games on modern systems.

*Resources:*

- Internet Archive's software library: Play classic MSDOS games such as Prince Of Persia, Aladdin, Leisure Suit Larry and more in your browser.
- Emuparadise: Resource for pretty much all ROMs and emulators for almost every system.
- Abandonia: Largest abandonware site in the world.
- DOSBox: Open source DOS emulator for running older DOS games.


----------



## chimera201 (May 17, 2017)

Ah those games...

Had only reached 4th level of original Prince of Persia.
Had reached 7th level of Dangerous Dave.
Had completed Wolfenstein 3D and Spear of Destiny, Bomberman, Hercules.


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2017)

I beat Prince Of Persia several times. I haven't beat Prince Of Persia 2: The Shadow And The Flame yet, same for Prince Of Persia 3D.
Wolfenstein 3D I have beat three episodes, Hitler is the final boss at the end of the third episode. Spear Of Destiny I beat completely, the end level where the walls change is awesome.
Hercules and Bomberman I only played the demo.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2017)

Spear of Destiny ending was in some nightmare dimension where you have to kill a demon or something, sent me chills as a child..
Anyone played Doom ? Was one of the favourite games of my childhood.
Doom 2 was the best, followed by Final Doom Plutonia experiment


----------



## Desmond (May 18, 2017)

Yes. Completed all episodes of Doom. Haven't finished Doom 2 though mostly because of the large levels. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (May 18, 2017)

The last level was a nice surprise in Spear of Destiny. The demon actually felt scary at that age. There were ghosts in the level too. But they only gathered around you blocking your vision.


----------



## Desmond (May 18, 2017)

The ghosts were immune. You could not permanently kill them, only disable them temporarily.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (May 30, 2017)

Not a classic game but
Project IGI: We're Going In is in development | PC Gamer


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2017)

Nice thread. Stickied for some time for visibility.

List of few of my old games that I used to love are following (from top of my mind):
*Mario and Contra* (of course, duh): Used to arrange Rs 1 coins and go berserk in some video game parlor, going gaga over every time I use to save Peach. Contra was awesome. I use to effing shout whenever I use to get that "S" gun powerup. The horizontal level, the vertical level, the level where our movement was restricted (couldn't jump) and have to shoot enemies from above. Damn Contra was so much fun.

*Metal Slug 3: *I had almost forgotten about this game when I recently found it on Steam. That game has a big nostalgia factor. At the time I didn't know it was Japanese game. The artworks makes so much sense now. Just look at the sprites of a single character from Metal Slug 3 and you shall know how great the game must have felt playing. Link: The Spriters Resource - Full Sheet View - Metal Slug 3 - Marco Rossi

My PC master race gaming began when I got access to a Pen 3 PC at my relative. I use to play many games on them like:

*Carmageddon 3D:* I have spend countless hours running through killing all cars to finish the level (never attempted to just race through them) and most hours trying to kill all those pesky zombies. Just blowing myself up with dynamites and then repairing the car by pressing backspace. I could never finish the level 7 where you had to blow up all tanks on a warship (it was time limit based).

*Star Wars Rogue Squadron:* This classic.. I played this game when I was not even introduced to Star Wars series. This game blew my mind. The air combat use to be unparalleled to my child's brain. And the music... I knew it was something epic.

*Harry Potter and the Chamber of secrets*: This was probably first EA game I played. This game was the single most reason I attribute failing of 1st year of my college. Finished this game many times. Collecting all Jelly beans, trying to find every hidden chambers and attempting to explore the map in general. This game with its magical spells and story based game play took over my mind.

*Wolfstein 3D: *Oh this game. This game was a nightmare. It was like someone converted that Win 98 Puzzle screensaver into actual maps that use to puzzle my naive mind. Trying to complete a level, find hidden doors for loot and killing guards tactfully was something I never forgot over a decade. Never completed this game though. Maybe someday now that I have it on steam. Or not.

Thanks for reminding my gaming childhood. It's a good topic to write an in depth blog about.


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2017)

Metal Slug series has some of the best pixel art. Even now it looks good. Metal Slug 3 and X are available on Steam AFAIK. Otherwise, you can also play Metal Slug X using a Playstation emulator.
Harry Potter and the Chamber Of Secrets is probably the best Harry Potter game.
First time I played Wolfenstein 3D was on a black and white monitor on DOS in my school. The computer teacher had brought it on floppy once and was playing during the lunch break and let me play for a few minutes. It's now available to play online for free on the 20th anniversary of Wolfenstein: Celebrating 20 Years of Wolfenstein 3D - The Game That Started It All . Ported to HTML5 by John Carmack himself.
Other DOS games I've played: Dangerous Dave, Epic Pinball, Raptor: Call Of The Shadows, Disney's Aladdin (available for free online on the Internet Archive), Commander Keen (another good ID software sidescroller), Disney's Lion King, all of the Prince Of Persia series, etc.


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2017)

I do have Metal Slug 3, thanks to Steam sales. (Did mention that in my post).

And yes, thanks to emulators we can play most of other DOS based games now. But the feel of playing them on cartridge based consoles were epic at the time.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 31, 2017)

Commander Keen was an amazing game.


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Commander Keen was an amazing game.


Also one of the first Id software games.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (May 31, 2017)

Anyone played Soldier of Fortune here ??


----------



## Piyush (May 31, 2017)

axes2t2 said:


> Anyone played Soldier of Fortune here ??


I used to. Along with Project IGI. Both were good.


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2017)

If we are talking about Windows games, there was:
Unreal Tournament (1999)
Quake 3 Arena
Metal Gear Solid
House Of The Dead
Half Life and its mods
Road Rash
etc.

Half-Life had some really classic mods back in the day.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 31, 2017)

UT99 is still playable today


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2017)

Before the consoe era we had the handheld game (black & white) if u all remember
it had 99999 games in array display such as Tetris & F1-Race and most popular Snakes with MIDI sound

We used to go after school to cybercafe to play the console games (it was a heavy machine) and played many games such as Contra, Mario, Spartan etc.
Wasted many Rs 1 coins but it was fun but within a month the machine was removed from Cybercafe due to Parents complain of addicted children.

then bought the 8-Bit Console and enjoyed every game, I still remember the popular names such as *999999 in 1.*
many of my friends used to FLAUNT their collection of rare & unique cartridges such *3 in 1, 6 in 1 or 2 in 1.
*
I liked SPARTAN very much.

The good thing is we can play all these NES games on Android mobiles now.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 31, 2017)

_ due to Parents complain of addicted children._

This is cancer


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2017)

One of my most favourite cartridges was a 4 in 1 cartridge containing Super Contra, Kage, Silkworm and Double Dragon 3.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 4, 2017)

My PS2 conked out, need to find an awesome emulator for my phone  to play all those discs. Any suggestions 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2017)

You could try God of War series or Metal Gear Solid 3.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 5, 2017)

Is there an emulator that'll allow me to run this on my phone? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2017)

PPSSPP can emulate PSP games but I dont think theres a good emulator for PS2 games


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 8, 2017)

Libretro is pretty talked about by people. Don't think it does PS2 though

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2017)

PCSX2 is for PS2

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 8, 2017)

^Its not for android AFAIK


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 19, 2017)

Anybody here played Safari Biathlon?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 21, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Anybody here played Safari Biathlon?


Looks similar to Revolt.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 21, 2017)

Delta Force Series from NovaLogic. First Game for me btw.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 22, 2017)

I played F16 Multirole fighter from Novalogic. Still remember the menu music.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 22, 2017)

Novalogic used to make pretty good military simulation games. Played F22 Lightning, Armored Fist and Delta Force.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 22, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Delta Force Series from NovaLogic. First Game for me btw.


Oh. So you are HIway.Killer?


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 22, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> I played F16 Multirole fighter from Novalogic. Still remember the menu music.


Delta Force 1,2,3 : Enemy death screams are funny.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 22, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Oh. So you are HIway.Killer?


Yeah man.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 25, 2017)

Ex-Valve writer publishes Half-Life 2: Episode 3 synopsis | PC Gamer



> I hope this letter finds you well. I can hear your complaint already, “Gordon Freeman, we have not heard from you in ages!” Well, if you care to hear excuses, I have plenty, the greatest of them being I’ve been in other dimensions and whatnot, unable to reach you by the usual means. This was the case until eighteen months ago, when I experienced a critical change in my circumstances, and was redeposited on these shores. In the time since, I have been able to think occasionally about how best to describe the intervening years, my years of silence. I do first apologize for the wait, and that done, hasten to finally explain (albeit briefly, quickly, and in very little detail) events following those described in my previous game (referred to herewith as Episode 2).
> 
> To begin with, as you may recall from the closing paragraphs of my previous missive, the death of Eli Vance shook us all. The Resistance team was traumatized, unable to be sure how much of our plan might be compromised, and whether it made any sense to go on at all as we had intended. And yet, once Eli had been buried, we found the strength and courage to regroup. It was the strong belief of his brave daughter, the feisty Alyx Vance, that we should continue on as her father had wished. We had the Antarctic coordinates, transmitted by Eli's long-time assistant, Dr. Judith Mossman, which we believed to mark the location of the lost luxury liner Borealis. Eli had felt strongly that the Borealis should be destroyed rather than allow it to fall into the hands of the Combine. Others on our team disagreed, believing that the Borealis might hold the secret to the revolution’s success. Either way, the arguments were moot until we found the vessel. Therefore, immediately after the service for Dr. Vance, Alyx and I boarded a seaplane and set off for the Antarctic; a much larger support team, mainly militia, was to follow by separate transport.
> 
> ...


----------



## Desmond (Aug 25, 2017)

From what I understand, the Half Life 3 non-Disclosure agreement expired recently, that is why he wrote this.


----------



## SyN (Aug 25, 2017)

I remember playing Future Cop LAPD from EA. It was a TPS game where you play as a cop mecha. There was split screen multiplayer too which was just too fun


----------



## Desmond (Aug 26, 2017)

SyN said:


> I remember playing Future Cop LAPD from EA. It was a TPS game where you play as a cop mecha. There was split screen multiplayer too which was just too fun


Yeah I remember Future Cop LAPD. It was dope, you get to control a mech that can transform into a hovercraft. Also, it had split screen coop and PvP.

Can't find this game anywhere though. It's not even on Origin despite being an EA game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 26, 2017)

Future cop LAPD was the original MOBA, not Aeon of Strife, not DoTA, not League of Legends.
Still have memories of that game, it was incredibly well done.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 26, 2017)

This was an amazing game. I remember afternoons wasted in the multilayer and quite cool story mode. 

The split screen though was amazing and i remember how we squabbled over getting the dreadnought and sky fortress online


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 26, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> I played F16 Multirole fighter from Novalogic. Still remember the menu music.


Again, one of those crazy games that i played a lot. I still remember the loadouts and some of the missions


----------



## Desmond (Aug 27, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Future cop LAPD was the original MOBA, not Aeon of Strife, not DoTA, not League of Legends.
> Still have memories of that game, it was incredibly well done.


You must be referring to its skirmish mode, where there are three lanes and there are towers etc defending points. Yes, that was good.

Edit: Speaking of Futurecop LAPD, how many of you guys played Recoil?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 27, 2017)

I need help. I want to remember which MotoGP game I use to play few years back. I don't remember how many years back, but I do remember following things:
1. The graphics were better than the current graphics I get in MotoGP 13 or MotoGP 15.
2. There was background music while racing, which new motogp don't seem to have.
3. There was a blur effect when reaching high speed or when suddenly braking down, but that is not present in new motogp.
4. There was whether effects that I could choose, like rain, clouds or clear sky, that MotoGP 15 seems to lack.

Overall, that MotoGP that I use to play (and which I can't remember) was better than the MotoGP 15 I am playing.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks like Future Cop LAPD is available as abandonware: Future Cop: L.A.P.D. (Windows)


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 27, 2017)

man i used to play this on a pentium 1 machine, teh memories


----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2017)

I tried running Future Cop LAPD, doesn't run on Windows 10. Will try on Wine later.


----------



## sanjeevaloria (Dec 15, 2017)

i have cricket 96 in dosbox


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 15, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Looks like Future Cop LAPD is available as abandonware: Future Cop: L.A.P.D. (Windows)


Is it the full version? I've played the trial which came in DVD with Chip Magazine long ago.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 15, 2017)

If its abandonware then it must be full version, however I tried it but it doesn't work under Windows 10. I downloaded the Playstation iso and ran on ePSXe instead.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 15, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Is it the full version? I've played the trial which came in DVD with Chip Magazine long ago.


Same here. I loved getting demos from the chip CDs and this one was an amazing amazing one. Spent hours on the demo multiplayer


----------



## Desmond (Dec 16, 2017)

Any of you guys played Knights and Merchants? It's available on Steam as well as GOG.


----------



## gta5 (Dec 16, 2017)

no mention of Tekken 3 ? probably the most famous arcade game in india ..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 16, 2017)

gta5 said:


> no mention of Tekken 3 ? probably the most famous arcade game in india ..


Again, this is the only game that i played with some regularity on an arcade machine


----------



## Desmond (Mar 6, 2018)

Don't know if you guys have played this before, but Battlezone 2: Combat Commander has been remastered and release on Steam.

Save 10% on Battlezone: Combat Commander on Steam

They dropped the 2 from the name tho.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2018)

Any of you guys have played the old point and click adventure games of old such as Leisure Suit Larry or The Secret Of Monkey Island?

I played Full Throttle recently, made by LucasArts, the same guys who made Grim Fandango. Therefore, the strong points of the game are awesome writing and voice acting, not to mention humor.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 4, 2018)

Okay finished dave multiple times. My friend actually figured out how to do it, then we just kept doing it faster and faster. This was speedrunning before we knew it was a thing. 

Some games not mentioned so far that might bring back memories:

skyroads
virtuacop 2
raptor: call of the shadows
spitwad willy
comix zone
earthworm jim
volfied
asteroids
WWF Wrestlemania
biomenace


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2018)

>skyroads
>biomenace
>raptor: call of the shadows
Played the shit out of these on DOS. Never completed any of them though mostly because they became too hard in the later stages. Skyroads especially. Raptor is available on GOG last I checked.

I played Earthworm Jim and Wrestlemania on a Sega Genesis emulator. Earthworm Jim is available on GOG as well IIRC.

Haven't played remaining.

Edit:

Here is a huge list of DOS games you can play directly in the browser: Software Library: MS-DOS Games : Free Software : Free Download, Borrow and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Anorion (Jun 4, 2018)

Volfied

^this site also cool, dosbox in browser


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 13, 2018)

Commandos acquired by Kalypso Media, plans 'completely new games' | PC Gamer


----------



## Desmond (Jul 13, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Commandos acquired by Kalypso Media, plans 'completely new games' | PC Gamer


Yeah, read this on /r/pcgaming. Though you can get the older versions on Steam and GOG. 1 and 2 don't run well on modern systems.


----------



## 007 (Jul 13, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Commandos acquired by Kalypso Media, plans 'completely new games' | PC Gamer


This is awesome. Would love a remastered / revamped Commandos game


----------



## true_lies (Jul 16, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Commandos acquired by Kalypso Media, plans 'completely new games' | PC Gamer


Loved the previous games, remastered versions would be great. Hope they don't go the fps route like Strike Force with the new ones

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jul 17, 2018)

Shadow Tactics is a spiritual successor of Commandos. So, making a remake of this won't be bad.


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2018)

Cave Story

Cadillacs and Dinosaurs

Trilby's Notes


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2019)

Found this one made in *Javascript *
Battle City

Njoy!!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 8, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Found this one made in *Javascript *
> Battle City
> 
> Njoy!!


Nice, but no tank movement sounds. Still great.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 8, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Shadow Tactics is a spiritual successor of Commandos. So, making a remake of this won't be bad.


Desperados and Robin Hood Legend of Sherwood were also spiritual successors with a very intreguing storyline.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 11, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Nice, but no tank movement sounds. Still great.


+ No cheat codes to jump to higher levels


----------



## Flash (Feb 12, 2019)

Descent
- It was my favorite spacecraft FPS based game. Shooting the space structures & rogue droids, and escaping at the end was a cinema-esque feel during the childhood.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2019)

Flash said:


> Descent
> - It was my favorite spacecraft FPS based game. Shooting the space structures & rogue droids, and escaping at the end was a cinema-esque feel during the childhood.


It was also one of the first games with six degrees of movement in 3d space.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 7, 2019)

Original Diablo released on GOG: Diablo on GOG.com


----------



## 007 (Mar 8, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Original Diablo released on GOG: Diablo on GOG.com


Say what??? Waaw! That was a nice surprise. I don't think Blizzard has ever released a game on another platform before. Diablo lives on. I have the physical copy of D1 in my Diablo collection. Now to wait for a deal on this on GOG.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 8, 2019)

Yeah, price shows $9.99, which is same as Battle.net I think. I am waiting for a sale as well.

PS: They really should remaster this game and Diablo 2.

Edit: 

From the page:


> Travelers looking for the authentic Diablo experience can play the game as it was in 1996, with period-appropriate 20 FPS SVGA graphics, and the ability to matchmake through the classic version of Blizzard’s Battle.net® online-gaming service.
> For those wanting something a bit more modern, Blizzard and GOG.COM have collaborated on an updated version of the game tuned for today’s gaming PCs, which includes out-of-the-box Windows 10 compatibility, a host of bug fixes and high-resolution support.



Looks like there are some improvements in this version.


----------



## 007 (Mar 8, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> PS: They really should remaster this game and Diablo 2.


Yep, they should. I am still maintaining my characters online from past 15 years. 
Btw, Diafans are really pissed off at Blizzard due to the mobile thing and now most recently the mass layoffs.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 8, 2019)

Blizzard is slowly being taken over by Activision, the layoffs are a part of that. Also, most of Blizzard's main personnel behind their most iconic games have left the company.


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2019)

Any of you guys have played Transport Tycoon Deluxe? Or OpenTTD for that matter? I still play OpenTTD on my phone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 28, 2019)

Playing CoD MW2 (I know, too late, I didn't have the hardware back then) and got stuck at a point where I need to fire the Javelin but it never locks on the targets 

Need some advice.


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Playing CoD MW2 (I know, too late, I didn't have the hardware back then) and got stuck at a point where I need to fire the Javelin but it never locks on the targets
> 
> Need some advice.



It's a glitch .. just search google with the words " COD MW2 Javelin Glitch" and you will get your desired solution.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Playing CoD MW2 (I know, too late, I didn't have the hardware back then) and got stuck at a point where I need to fire the Javelin but it never locks on the targets
> 
> Need some advice.


MW2 is classic now? It came out in 2009.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> MW2 is classic now? It came out in 2009.


10 years is vintage I guess. Didn't find other relevant thread for it. Also, I didn't notice that vsync was on at first. Turned it off and HOLY SMOKES! It got above 200 fps, sometimes even 250 and vram usage was below 900 mb


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 29, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 10 years is vintage I guess. Didn't find other relevant thread for it. Also, I didn't notice that vsync was on at first. Turned it off and HOLY SMOKES! It got above 200 fps, sometimes even 250 and vram usage was below 900 mb



Use DSR.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2019)

topgear said:


> It's a glitch .. just search google with the words " COD MW2 Javelin Glitch" and you will get your desired solution.


That is a different glitch and for multiplayer mode I think. 
I'm playing the Single Player campaign.


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That is a different glitch and for multiplayer mode I think.
> I'm playing the Single Player campaign.



This might help then :
How do you use the Javelin?  - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 Answers for PC - GameFAQs


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2019)

topgear said:


> This might help then :
> How do you use the Javelin?  - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 Answers for PC - GameFAQs


Tried everything and nothing worked. Looks like my installation is broken. (Ahem version  , EA should've reduced the price, 1300 is way too high)


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2019)

That should teach you to buy legit games.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> That should teach you to buy legit games.


I have a good collection in steam library but wanted to complete MW Series first.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2019)

Activision's pricing is bullshit though, that I will agree.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2019)

This is kind of old news now, but Quake 2 has been re-released with RTX: Quake II RTX: Re-Engineering a Classic with Ray Tracing Effects on Vulkan
Steam: Quake II RTX on Steam





Looks dope but requires RTX card to run.


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Tried everything and nothing worked. Looks like my installation is broken. (Ahem version  , EA should've reduced the price, 1300 is way too high)



Try running it in win 7 compatibility mode .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2019)

topgear said:


> Try running it in win 7 compatibility mode .


Ah, would try that as well.


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2019)

Above conversations on MW2 piqued my interest on FPS again.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Tried everything and nothing worked. Looks like my installation is broken. (Ahem version  , EA should've reduced the price, 1300 is way too high)


I played long back and completed it. Might be some patch helps. Are you using the latest version of the game ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> I played long back and completed it. Might be some patch helps. Are you using the latest version of the game ?


Don't know, would need to check the source for version information.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't know, would need to check the source for version information.


just check the .exe file details for version info and compare it with online version


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> I played long back and completed it. Might be some patch helps. Are you using the latest version of the game ?



Same  here ... feeling the urge to play it. May be today or tomorrow.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2019)

topgear said:


> Try running it in win 7 compatibility mode .


Tried different source and windows 7 compatibility mode. It worked finally!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2019)

Those days...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2019)

Started The Witcher Enhanced Edition. How to play this? Can't seem to get the fighting mechanics. Geralt does nothing at all.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 14, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Started The Witcher Enhanced Edition. How to play this? Can't seem to get the fighting mechanics. Geralt does nothing at all.


You have to click when your cursor turns yellow.. or red when fighting an enemy..

Its a very wierd mechanic


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 14, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> You have to click when your cursor turns yellow.. or red when fighting an enemy..
> 
> Its a very wierd mechanic


Yeah, didn't expect that. It is on par with AC: Brotherhood controls.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 14, 2019)

nah, AC Brotherhood is much better.. Witcher 1 is very confusing.. Has a killer story and soundtrack though..


----------



## Desmond (Aug 15, 2019)

DIABLO

You're welcome


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 22, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> nah, AC Brotherhood is much better.. Witcher 1 is very confusing.. Has a killer story and soundtrack though..


I got used to the combat after about 1 hour of gameplay, that I couldn't do with Brotherhood even for 2-3 hours.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 22, 2019)

Perhaps you weren't playing with a controller then ? Its designed to be played with a controller..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 22, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Perhaps you weren't playing with a controller then ? Its designed to be played with a controller..


Didn't have a controller back then, not planning to download brotherhood again now.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 22, 2019)

I played AC:Brotherhood with KB+M and I didn't find any issues with it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 22, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> I played AC:Brotherhood with KB+M and I didn't find any issues with it.


The main character kept jumping off while traversing the walls. That was one of the reasons why I quit playing.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 22, 2019)

Hmm, that's weird. But AFAIR, the game is controller centric, so your character moves relative to the camera. Therefore, you need to keep the camera straight while moving on walls. If you move the camera, the character will move in that direction and even jump off.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 22, 2019)

Didn't have any issues with AC:Brotherhood. And Brotherhood is the best AC game as well. It has very simple combat, you just wait for the enemy to attack and perform an attack at that moment and he's dead. Climbing mechanics is also the best compared to any game. And I played with a KB/M. The only issue I had with AC games is that it locks the camera at some points in linear sections. But that is very rare.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2019)

I  never played any AC games 
AC completely destroyed the POP series....


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> I  never played any AC games
> AC completely destroyed the POP series....


IMO, PoP influenced AC. It's PoP:TFS who killed the series.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 23, 2019)

IMO the series was killed by Ubisoft mostly because they did not want two medieval themed games. They kept AC series because it was newer.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2019)

Flash said:


> IMO, PoP influenced AC. It's PoP:TFS who killed the series.


Nope, it was AC series which killed POP.
They focused more on AC franchise thinking it has future & more Sales.

What Killed The Prince of Persia Series? - Gameranx


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2019)

NVIDIA Planning to Add Ray Tracing Effects to More Classic Games


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 26, 2019)

Panzer Dragoon: Remake appears on Steam with System Requirements


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Desmond (Nov 7, 2019)

chimera201 said:


>


Woah, David Jones is back?


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 7, 2019)

I still remember this intro


----------



## Desmond (Nov 7, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> I still remember this intro


Then perhaps you will like this:


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2019)

chimera201 said:


>



Hope it's not going to be as hard as IGI 2


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 18, 2019)

Westwood Classic, Blade Runner, arrives on GOG


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2020)

Command and conquer series remastered announced:

Pre-purchase Command & Conquer™ Remastered Collection on Steam


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2020)

Has anybody played S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2020)

Yeah, but never completed. Only played Shadow of Chernobyl.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Yeah, but never completed. Only played Shadow of Chernobyl.


Is the 3 game bundle worth 288?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 28, 2020)

Interesting thread..
The games that invoke nostalogia in ne are several
Banania- oldest game in my memory, basically a  abondonware and pretty much forgotten game.
POP- Ah, the 2d graphics , where you have to imagine , the blocky mess to be a prince!
Dangerous dave - The old games were truly the real dark souls,in comparison the REAL dark souls seems easy 
Wolfinstien 3d - this game seems to be more popular than doom here and yeah , I also played wolfinstien 3d and got stuck with the hitler  ,I didn't even played OG doom till this year
Geek the Greek - this game is so much abondend that I cannot even find it in a cursory Google search, but basically it was a puzzle game(also i am not 100percent sure about its name).
Gta:sa - This game is not so old, but boy oh boy how I remember seeing a 3d game before my eyes and being amazed regarding it to be the GOAT,did anyone else remember sharing the cheat codes ?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Is the 3 game bundle worth 288?


You can get them for the atmosphere and story. Though the game mechanics haven't aged well.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Has anybody played S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series?


I have also not played it. But heard that its open-world and like Fallout. You roam and encounter unique monster.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 28, 2020)

it is much more atmospheric than Bethesda fallout.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2020)

I'd say it has darker atmosphere than Metro.


----------



## 007 (Jun 29, 2020)

Speaking of classic and vintage games, here's  to my all-time favourite game that redefined and revolutionised the ARPG genre which I play till date after 20 years!!

*i.imgur.com/Af1oGdk.png



> We’ve dreamed up some cool stuff, and we hope you’ll check it out and celebrate with us.
> 
> To start, watch Baal Runz 101, a video developed by animation sorcerer Carbot Studios that we think is among his funniest work yet—and maybe the truest depiction of battling the Lord of Destruction.
> Read our Diablo II retrospective, with comments from Blizzard employees who’ve grown up developing, playing, and hanging out in the world of Sanctuary.
> ...




*Source* - Commemorate 20 years of Diablo II with Carbot, MrLlamaSC, and new in-game wings!


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2020)

007 said:


> Speaking of classic and vintage games, here's to my all-time favourite game that redefined and revolutionised the ARPG genre which I play till date after 20 years!!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Af1oGdk.png
> 
> ...


FFS Remaster this Blizzard.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2020)

Yesterday while browsing my steam I saw I had both Commandos Behind Enemy lines and Commandos 2. Will give them a go soon, for sure.

Although can we call them "vintage" though? 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 30, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Yesterday while browsing my steam I saw I had both Commandos Behind Enemy lines and Commandos 2. Will give them a go soon, for sure.
> 
> Although can we call them "vintage" though?
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Someone I knew used to play Commandos Behind Enemy Lines back in 2005 & I remembered that spy character using lethal injection for the kill.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Yesterday while browsing my steam I saw I had both Commandos Behind Enemy lines and Commandos 2. Will give them a go soon, for sure.
> 
> Although can we call them "vintage" though?
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


It's very vintage. Needs a patch to run in wide-screen though.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 30, 2020)

Anyone here played Final Fantasy IX? I bought this 2 days ago got instantly hooked to it a vintage masterpiece


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2020)

Haven't played any of the Final Fantasy series. The sheer number of games in the series puts me off.


----------



## 007 (Jun 30, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> FFS Remaster this Blizzard.


Yes!! It would've been the icing on the cake if this announcement happened on this special day.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 30, 2020)

Desperados anyone remembers and Robin Hood : Legend of Sherwood.

Desperados III just launched and everyone's loving it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Desperados anyone remembers and Robin Hood : Legend of Sherwood.
> 
> Desperados III just launched and everyone's loving it.


I have seen those too, but never played. Isometric view games I hardly play.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2020)

Bruno said:


> Does anybody remember roadrash on pc? one of the most enjoyable games I have played.


Yes, and Road Rage 2019 is a remake


----------



## Desmond (Jul 7, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Road Rage


Road Redemption you mean?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2020)

^^Yes


----------



## Desmond (Jul 8, 2020)

I tried it but it felt too grindy, so I refunded it.


----------



## 007 (Jul 22, 2020)

*www.projectdiablo2.com/Upcoming mod with improvements (new skills, item balances etc.) and private server (frequent ladder resets etc.)


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2020)

Diablo 2 needs a graphical overhaul IMO.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 23, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Diablo 2 needs a graphical overhaul IMO.


It is Rumored Blizzard is working on a remaster of Diablo 2.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 23, 2020)

I somehow really doubt that. They are mostly focused on Diablo 4.


----------

